# 7 HD 2013 or 7 HDX for basic users?



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I mainly just use my Fires for the Tecarta Bible app - both for reading and taking notes, for taking more notes on the go, for watching prime videos before I sleep, to casually check/send email or browse the web, to play Catan or rummikub, and to buy books. Reading is all done using the PW or K3.

For just this limited use, I seem to be content with the 7 HD-13.

Anyway, for the basic of the most basic users   out there like me, will you be content, with a 7 HD 2013 or will you still rather go with the HDX? Price difference will vary but average, with taxes, to be about $100.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I say 7 HDX. I was going to upgrade my ipad mini and instead went with the Hdx with 4g. Still was $200 cheaper. I have lots of apps and content across both platforms so it worked for me. The browser on the HDX is quick, and I love the screen. I read on mine though.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input? Any concerns with the HD for long term basic usage?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still use my first generation HD, although its a 8.9. I am I guess what I would call a basic user. I watch some shows once in a while, I love playing games on it, I browse on it a bit at night, I guess casual use. I don't read on it either, I use my e-ink kindles for that. I haven't had any issues yet with my HD, other than the occasional freeze with some video heavy games.  

I really couldn't justify upgrading to a HDX for what I use my Fire for. I mean the screen looks fantastic to me as it is, I can't compare it with anything else. I know it looks light years better than the very first original Fire I also have. And that is last years HD model, I assume this years HD looks even better. 

So for my basic use, my HD is fine for now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have an HD, there's probably no real need to upgrade, unless you just want to.

If you have nothing, and can afford it, the HDX is definitely a nicer device.  Faster, better screen, lighter, better aesthetics.  'Course, some of that's subjective.

If money is an issue, the current 7" HD is still a mighty good device.  The current 8.9" HD is actually last year's tech so, nice because of size and camera, just realize it's not 'new'.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the input. 

I used to have the HD (2012) but now have both the HD (2013) and the HDX.  All in 7" format.

I have decided to keep only the HD (2013) and return the HDX.  It looks like for my own use, it will suffice.


----------

